# Darien,Townsend,Eulonia,Shellman Bluff Trout



## oldwayscrttrgttr (Dec 22, 2016)

Anyone have any information on the Trout bite around the Townsend, Eulonia, Shellman Bluff area? Wanting to take my Youngest son he is 11 but haven't been in the area in several years due to work any information would be greatly appreciated depth to fish at this time of year etc. Thanks.


----------

